# HOW TO: Get rid of Blue-Green/Green-blue Algae (Cyanobacteria bloom)



## jobber

Again, I'm no algae expert but having blue-green/green-blue algae growing over the surface of substrate, ornaments, driftwood or plants is a sign of a Cyanobacteria bloom. Similar to the below picture. Don't worry, this happens to everyone and even the "best" hobbyists including your local fish store.









Picture from: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/blue-green-algae-overload-23247/









Picture from: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/very-fast-growing-algae-25453/

What are Cyanobacteria (blue-green/green-blue algae) you ask?
Cyanobacteria which is the same as Blue-Green/Green-Blue Algae is a type of bacterial bloom that grows fast and in sheets covering the surface of your substrate, tank ornaments, driftwood, and even plants. It's basically not an eye appeasing sight seeing this slime grow out of control. The colour variation can be dark, black, brown, and even in red depending on the variant of bacteria; but one thing is for certain, it has a peculiar unpleasant rotting fish smell.

What causes it?
Very simple....

Cyanobacteria organism introduced to the tank
Too much lighting periods/Excessive Light
Accumulation high levels of organic matter such as fish food, dying leaves, dead fish,....
Anaerobic conditions where there's a lack of water flow (ie. Deadspots within the fish tank)
How can I do to get rid of it?
Very simple...change the factors that caused the outbreak and use a variation and combination of the below methods.

Manually remove the slime sheets
Lower the amount of lighting period (if warranted, even a darkening out period)
Do more frequent water changes (more frequent small water changes are always good)
Always best to treat the problem from the source but you may choose to treat your tank with some medication such as erythromycin phosphate
**I'd always recommending fixing the root of the problem rather than treating with any sort of medication. You can treat this outbreak without having to spend any money for medication.
How can I prevent future outbreaks?

Don't overfeed your tank
More frequent water changes
Add more circulation into the tank
Lessen photoperiod

*MOST IMPORTANTLY, TRY TO ISOLATE AND FIX THE CAUSE OF THE OUTBREAK OTHERWISE, IT WILL REOCCUR.*

Just keep up with water changes, ensure you don't overfeed, provide enough good water circulation in the tank, lessen the photoperiod and you're all set.

Good luck.

Other resources (there's a lot of information in the internet):


Causes and Cures for Cyanobacteria, also known as Blue-Green Algae or Slime Algae
Cyanobacteria
Aquarium Cyanobacteria
Cyanobacteria - August 2006 TFH Planted Tank
Cyanobacteria can Make an Aquarium Green.

Other threads relating to this same issue: 

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/bacteria-inbalance-590/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/need-help-w-algae-34640/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/bacteria-7388/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/slim-algae-dark-green-thick-5397/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/blue-green-algae-eaters-3335/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/layer-bottom-tank-help-please-2218/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-chat-10/cyano-problem-will-turbo-snails-help-keep-away-1678/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/blue-green-algae-help-34108/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/my-first-planted-tank-29692/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/very-fast-growing-algae-25453/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/blue-green-algae-overload-23247/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/i-hate-cyanobacteria-22761/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/cyanobacteria-19462/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/green-stuff-taking-over-help-20977/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...problem-need-advice-suggestions-please-18208/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/green-algae-19324/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/blue-green-algae-18967/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/massive-algae-problems-17877/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/please-help-id-algae-15283/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plan...nts-losing-colour-now-green-hair-algae-12089/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/island-pets-unlimited-42/algae-issue-6482/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/algae-control-8549/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/blue-green-algae-overload-23247/


----------



## Reckon

Thought I'd add from my own experience with blue green algae.
I was just speaking with jobbler and jbyoung00008 about getting some antibiotics to kill the few spots of slime I saw still lingering (mainly on the sand) in my 10gal shrimp tank after I tried manual removal a couple weeks back. I haven't gotten around to it yet. However, over the last week, I've been adding 1 capful of excel into the tank (no co2 setup running) after daily 5% water changes. In addition, I added about 30-40 more shrimp (from the measly 10ish I had left from overdosing ferts). This afternoon when the lights came on I noticed that 90% of the remaining blue green algae is gone. 
I think I somehow provided the tank a way to remove most of what the blue green algae was feeding on.


----------



## Kaoss

I've been battling BGA issues in my planted 10g for the last few weeks to no avail. I've never had BGA in my tank for the last four years since I started it, I've been reading up on a ton of different forums with differing opinions. I read up on Tom Barr's statements as well.

I used to run a 15w T8 tube, never had any algae issues, dosing Flourish and Excel, Potassium with Equilibrium. However, two weeks ago I installed a Finnex Planted+ and that's where the BGA issues started. I'm thinking higher light requires more nitrate, so, with all dosing and all other tank parameters unchanged and the only thing changing was significantly increased light (my water flow is sufficient, AC20 and AC70), would it be a good idea to start dosing nitrogen and phosphorus (so dosing NPK all together) since there is higher light? 

It is worth mentioning I am not doing CO2, only 1ml of Excel every morning before the lights go on. I did a 3-day blackout which actually didn't help much aside from reduce the amount of BGA growth which is primarily on the substrate and edges of plant leaves.

Any help would be appreciated! I'm not sure where to start.


----------



## aznmidnite

I am no expert, but along with the helpful suggestions posted above to get rid of BGA, some plant types can help inhibit growth of BGA such as Egeria densa, Cabomba caroliniana, and Myriophyllum spicatum.


----------

